# Nvidia Probleme

## Arbaal

Ich kriege die NVidia Treiber nicht geladen , hier mal meine LOG von dem Xfree Server , den Treiber konnte ich ohne Probleme complieren, aber nciht mit dem XServer laden. Muss ich was beim Kernel beachten? oder vielleicht die BUS ID angeben?

Danke fuer Hilfe 

MFG

Nils

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

	If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

	newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

	reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-gentoo-r9 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.8.log", Time: Fri Nov 22 14:55:05 2002

(++) Using config file: "/root/XF86Config.new"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

	XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

	XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

	XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

	XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

	XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1019,0996 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3147 card 1019,0996 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 23 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1019,0996 rev 40 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0201 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia GeForce3 Ti 200 rev 163, Mem @ 0xd8000000/24, 0xc8000000/27, 0xd0000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[3] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[4] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[5] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[7] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[8] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[9] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[6] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "pex5"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libpex5.a

(II) Module pex5: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension X3D-PEX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "xie"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxie.a

(II) Module xie: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XIE

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

	Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

	ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

	Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

	ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 16:00:08 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

	RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

	GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

	Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

	GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

	GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

	Quadro4 200/400 NVS, NV18, NV18 , NV18  , NV18, NV18GL, NV18GL ,

	NV18GL  , 0x01F0, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

	Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

	Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, NV28, NV28 ,

	NV28GL, NV28GL , GeForce2 Go, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

	GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

	GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset GeForce3 Ti 200 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

	[1] -1	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[2] -1	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0xe1000000 - 0xe10000ff (0x100) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0xc0000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0xd0000000 - 0xd007ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0xd8000000 - 0xd8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

	[10] 0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[11] 0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[12] 0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[13] -1	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] 0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[21] 0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD8000000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVdriver kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.8.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

----------

## firefly

hast du vor dem xserver start überhaupt das kernel modul NVdriver von nvidia geladen ??

du solltest folgende pakete gemergt haben nvidia-glx und nvidia-kernel.

und du musst dann noch in der console folgendes ausführen: opengl-update nvidia

gruß

firefly

----------

## Arbaal

also das mit dem modprobe NVdriver hatte ich schon mehrmals gemacht. Ich habe auch beide Packete Emerged , das sollte man auch an der XF86 Logdatei entnehmen , da er die Nvidia GLX lädt , und versucht den Kernel zu laden .... naja hat noch jemand vorschlaege?

----------

## firefly

hast du überhaupt 

```
opengl-update nvidia 
```

ausgeführt??Last edited by firefly on Fri Nov 22, 2002 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arbaal

Auch das hab ich schon gemacht , ohne Fehlermeldungen! Trotztem startet er X-Server nett.

----------

## asdinos

bin leider auch noch linux newbie und weiss nicht ob meine antwort ueberhaupt was mit deinem problem zu tun hat, aber ich hatte auch anfang probleme X zu starten. die loesung war das ich im motherboard bios der AGP karte einen IRQ zuweisen musste. danach gings dann. hast du das denn auch gemacht?

ciao

asdinos

----------

## format c:

Ich habe nun auch nicht die große Ahnung, aber diese Stelle fällt mir auf:

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs
> 
> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVdriver kernel module! 

 

Was gibt denn ein 

```
cat /proc/mtrr
```

Bei mir kommt da sowas raus:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sh-2.05a$ cat /proc/mtrr
> 
> reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=1024MB: write-back, count=1
> ...

 

Vielleicht sollte es bei dir ja ähnlich aussehen?

----------

## Arbaal

Danke fuer den Tipp mit dem IRQ , das wars naehmlich , jetyt fuzt alles thx allot cu

----------

## asdinos

haaaaaaa, das ist ja geil  :Wink:  haette ich echt nicht gedacht das ich mal einem bei linux helfen kann, hrhr

naja, viel spass dann

asdinos

----------

